# Taking My Horse Swimming For The First Time, please look.



## 1997magic (Mar 14, 2012)

So my riding instructor is going to take two of her riding students(me and my friend) to a local lake to go swimming. I really want to take my horse, but I don't know exactly how she will be around the water. I know my mare has been swimming before, but that was a long time ago. I also have to ride her bareback so my saddle doesn't get wet. I am a little uncomftorable with bareback now because the last time I rode bareback I almost got bucked off, seriously, I was on her kneck. So I am just looking for a few tips on how to get her into the lake without her freaking out, or me falling off. And some other fun ideas for the water, and helpful tips.

Yes this will be perfectly safe. My riding teacher does it all the time, so please don't tell me its dangerous or something.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I'd be more worried about taking a bucker out on an adventure like this...

Have someone help you up bareback right next to the water and go for it.
Until you know how they'll act, never lead your horse to the water, could be a leaper. Or just make sure you are WAY to the side JIC, and mount in the water, belly deep. Don't have too long of a line attached because if you lose it it could get tangled around her legs. Don't go any deeper than belly without being on top, a swimming shod hoof can cause serious damage.
Can you ride her with just a halter and split snap nylon reins? Best way for me.

Good luck. Have fun!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

ya what i was thinking is if you dont feel comfortable riding bareback i wouldnt be sure if i would go swimming with a horse.. you have to build up your confidence in bareback riding.. but when you do go be careful.. i learned the heard way over a puddle,, ya just a puddle,, horses will try to leap as if they are going over the moon haha..


----------



## Island Horselover (Apr 4, 2012)

I take my horses swimming A LOT! Dont miss out on it!!! When I try to get a new horse used to the water do it from the ground, have a long rope and go as deep as you can in with the horse, your are on the ground. Then make it go like you would lunge it in the round pen... eventually the horse will swim as it has to go deeper in than you if on a long rope! Of course your horse needs to have certain ground training and should listen to your commands, perfectly as this is a special situation. See how the horse is doing and if it is a warm day I bet he or she will love it! And then it is time for the next step! Get on and have FUN! Remember not to pull on the reins hard once the horse takes the feed of the ground, you are suppost to float on the horse, do not put weight on the horse while it is swimming, just hang on to the mane and lean forward as much as you can until you start loosing your seat and float above your horse. Most important is to find your seat back once the horse gets the feet back on the ground, I had to do it a few times until my timing was good :0) Good luck and most of all BE SAFE and HAVE FUN!!!


----------

